# opinions on the future for Nate Robinson



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

There've been a lot of negative comparisons to Earl Boykins lately and its been getting kindof annoying. Nate obviously doesn't have Boykins's shot...yet. Boykins has been in the league for a while now and is much older than Nate. Nate _will_ develop a jumper and in my opinion will be better than Boykins's by the time he is Boykins's age. What people who compare Earl and Nate usually don't say is how much of a hustler Nate is defensively (more so than Boykins) and how he is capable of making Starbury-like drives to the basket against taller competition. I think if Nate can get himself a J he can become much more than an off-the-bench energizer and possibly become a top ten point guard in the league given a few years :banana: . What are your thoughts on the future of the Knicks rook Nate?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome to the board China! :cheers:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks Kitty


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

if nate gets a jumper he will be nice, all he can do right now is drive and pass and hes a good rebounder for his size too. i think he'll eventually get a jumper and be a top 10 pg in the nba in his prime.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

What are people's thoughts on Channing Frye's future? Mediocre or All-Star?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Frye will be a career bench energizer with many 6th man awards. Hopefully becomes an occasional allstar. He is tougher then I thought from what I've seen of him but we will see how long it lasts.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Frye will become an All-Star eventually. LB just needs to give him his minutes so he can develop his game. As for Nate, he needs to learn how to listen. I know he's a very energetic person and player, but if he wants to get better he has to listen to his coaching staff. Also, he has to try to play in control. It looks like every game he just wants to make a highlight reel. And to be useful at all, he has to work on his passing skills.


----------



## ForeverWar (Oct 12, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> What are people's thoughts on Channing Frye's future? Mediocre or All-Star?


I fear that guys has got "Mediocre" written aaaaaall over 'em....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nate top 10 point guard? frye all star?

crack heads!


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

I thnk Frye will surprise a lot of people. He is a big man with a great shot. He is also tougher than advertised. If he works at his craft he can be a starter easily and an occasional all star.

Nate has got to learn how to play. Right now he makes too many bads decisions, and he can't make the defense pay for playing off of him.

If you have watched the games, other teams are daring most of our guys to take jump shots.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Frye reminds me alot of a very young Theo Ratliff. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing but he looks like the Theo I saw in detroit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> nate top 10 point guard? frye all star?
> 
> crack heads!


My sentiments exactly. :rofl:


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

kamego said:


> Frye reminds me alot of a very young Theo Ratliff. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing but he looks like the Theo I saw in detroit.


Physically?...Facially?.......Their games are NOT similar!...I like both players


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> Physically?...Facially?.......Their games are NOT similar!...I like both players


their games are completely opposite....Frye is a "finesse" type player with a soft touch..Ratliff was all athleticism


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Why the hate for Frye?*

What is not to like about Frye so far? The guy has quick, precise low post moves and the touch to make them work. Jump hooks from both sides....perimeter J. ...has boarded very well and plays very good team defense. His boards are decent and he has shown he is much more physical than originally thought. If the guy played 30 minutes a night and was featured as a top 3 option, he'd average 15-16 and 8-9. What rook is doing better?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Why the hate for Frye?*

I agree with alpha on Frye, I'm pleasantly surprised. I don't know if he'll ever be a beast, but I think he'll be a starter in the league for a long time. 

And as Far as Nate goes... I like Earl Boykins, he makes a big impact in Denver, so I don't see comparisons with him as being all that negative. Sure Nate is stronger and more athletic, but so far he's not exhibiting smart play, and without a reliable jumper he's being easily stymied on his penetrations. Hopefully Nate can learn to run a club and be a little more like earl in his judgments. 

Plus, he really needs to pressure the ball on D from end to end.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Nate---

ANY rookie needs to adapt to the better athletes and more complex play at the NBA Level. If you are physically overwhelming, you can make a quick impact...especially as a "one-dimension" wing player or a physical PF type.

Guys who play the post offensively, or who run the offense have a very steep entry---Right now, Nate is NOT an NBA Point Guard...I think he will be , in time---and he's gonna be a nice player


----------

